# CF cards and the NAND technology



## tajudd (Mar 8, 2009)

http://wiki.laptop.org/go/How_to_Damage_a_FLASH_Storage_Device

A good read on how the functions of a CF card (or any flash storage, really) differ so greatly than of a traditional hard drive that formatting a device can wear it out.

Is it something we all should understand who use SBCs like the Soekris, ALIX, and WRAP boards on how the ufs fileystem is laid out to take advantage of the NAND page size, instead of the hard drive 512-byte sector?

How would one optimally create a fdisk, bsdlabel, and filesystem with ufs to take advanage of the NAND pages?

I'd really like to know -- it's got my interest piqued and I want to optimize it.

I'll take any input you all would be willing to offer!

--Tim


----------



## trev (Mar 8, 2009)

*Long-term performance analysis of Intel Mainstream SSDs*

On the subject of SSDs

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=669


----------

